# Your Eye Colour



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

What Colour Are You Eyes?

Mine are green, with a tint of yellow.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine are dark blue with a greenish ring around the middle.


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

My eyes are actually blue/green. They change color depending on what I am wearing. I voted green because I think they look more green a lot of the time.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

mine go from brown to green depending on what i'm wearing


----------



## serendipitous (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha, this poll totally does not reflect the breakdown of eye colours in real life. I think those of us with green eyes are just really proud of the fact!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> mine go from brown to green depending on what i'm wearing


I think that is Hazel. :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

serendipitous said:


> Ha, this poll totally does not reflect the breakdown of eye colours in real life. I think those of us with green eyes are just really proud of the fact!


It's meant to be the least common, but I know many people with green eyes.


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine are blue roud:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Hazel for me... It's weird though... When I was a kid they were solid brown, as I get older they are turning more green. So now I have a green rim around the outside and a little bit of brown near the iris. =)


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

inebriato said:


> I think that is Hazel. :happy:


oh yeah. that's the word :blushed:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

What about those with heterochromia? Don't leave them out. My eyes are green.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Green like my manticore.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Brown.  I have a little dark green splotch(word or non?) on the bottom of my left eye, though.roud:


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

really dark brown


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue/gray I guess. I voted for blue though.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

They're like...medium brown lol...Not dark brown, but not too light


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Brown. They become a little lighter when facing the sunlight.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Blue-ish

...............................................................


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine have a burst of yellow right around the pupil, quickly turning to green, with some blue around the edges.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Dark blue. I saw a poll on INTJ eye colors once, and it was something like 80 percent blue eyes for that particular forum. 

Now I have to go look up ethnicity vs. MBTI data...


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine are a nice deep brown.


----------



## screwedupsweetie (Jun 23, 2010)

chocolate brown, very mysterious.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Green eyes but can look gray sometimes.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

I've heard people say jealousy, especially the sexual jealousy we associate with Othello, is "the green-eyed monster." Strange...My eyes range from green/grey at worst to a pine-like or spruce-like green at best, but never the sickly, poisonous chlorine green that I imagine when I think of jealousy.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine are the color of old whiskey.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Toffan said:


> But not as common as blue. I don't even feel special anymore! :crying:


Up here in Northern Europe, blue eyes are very common, but in the rest of the world are very rare.


----------



## acey86 (Nov 24, 2010)

Medium Blue with GOLD flecks around the centre and dark blue around the outer...
sometimes turn green if 
A: drunk
B: h*rny 
C: drunk and h*rny


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Chocolate brown 
I love light eyes, especially hazel!


Edited to add: This post needs to be interrupted... because...

*OMFG THIS IS MY 666th POST!!!!! AHHHH THIS IS A SIGN I'LL NEVER MARRY SOMEONE WITH HAZEL EYES!*​


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Oleas said:


> Chocolate brown
> I love light eyes, especially hazel!
> 
> 
> ...


It would depend on what you considered to be hazel, seeing as hazel appears to cover a wide spectrum of eye colours from blue to brown.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> It would depend on what you considered to be hazel, seeing as hazel appears to cover a wide spectrum of eye colours from blue to brown.


Hazel is a mixture of golden brown and green. There's no such thing as blue hazel eyes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Oleas said:


> Hazel is a mixture of golden brown and green. There's no such thing as blue hazel eyes.


There can be hazel eyes with some blue in. Maybe you define hazel more strictly than I tend to - my definition of hazel is an eye colour that is a mixture of lighter and darker eye colours, usually green or brown like you define hazel as.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine are green but look blue sometimes from a distance.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

My eyes are brown, but I've had a few people say that they're hazel?


----------



## ZeroFire (Nov 7, 2010)

Hazel - Just checked then, and they looked more green than brown, but I'm not sure. I was certain they were more brown than green. Just goes to show how much I know about myself eh?


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

mine are the darkest shade of brown. it's basically black and i have a very soft yet penetrating gaze. also my eyes tend to reflect the surface of objects very well making them look constantly glossy and reflective. i like them actually.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

Steel blue with little flicks of baby blue depending on the light.

Loooooove brown eyes...yummy  just wanted to add that.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Dark green-grey, with a thin gold-brown ring around my pupils. So... technically hazel, I guess, although I always call them green.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

dark bluish gray


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

Somewhat of a sore subject with me, as my bro got huge, beautiful, thick curly lashed, hazely/grn-tinged brwn eyes, mine are brwner and more almond w/ pathetic lashes. oh poo :sad: Anyone notice a pattern w/ the younger sib often being prettier?

Without light shining on them, my eyes can get quite dark (terrible quality photo booth pic lol):









I'll try to get a detailed close-up some time (seems the thing to do)


Whoa, this one's kinda freaky of this guy's eye:


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Blue. Dabba dee daaa dee dee I'm blue dabba dee da dai


----------



## QuirkyQ (Oct 8, 2011)

Very dark brown eyes on this one. roud:


----------



## jpgbrookes85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I put down grey. Depending on the light around me, it can be either dark grey or blue.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 15, 2011)

A deep brown, almost black.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone else find it weird that there are so many blue-eyed here?


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

zallla said:


> Does anyone else find it weird that there are so many blue-eyed here?


Grey eyes just doesn't sound as nice... :wink:

But I'm not sure... maybe there are really more real blue eyes that grey ones...


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

@PlushWitch, I thought brown eyes are the most common.. Weird. But maybe we here in PerC aren't mainstream after all roud:


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine are brown. They're more on the yellowish side of the brown spectrum than the reddish side.

I know one girl who has yellow eyes. Not yellow-brown or anything- they are _yellow_. It is awesome.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine are green....well sort of....they were steel blue up until age 11.

They are clear and shift from steel blue to green depending on...I don't know what it depends on.

 anyone got any idea what can make the eye color shift between cold green and steel blue?

In the past year they have gotten greener...I'm lost *shrugs*.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Greenish-yellowish-blueish.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

very dark brown, almost black.


----------



## Eleventhing (Nov 2, 2011)

mine have a dark blue ring with greyish blue in the middle


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine are blue with a goldish ring around the middle


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Brown. Just brown. No fancy tinges or rings or anything (that would be cool!) I've heard people describe them as "warm brown".
Gosh, I love eyes ^.^


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Green with brown, yellow and gray and one eye has a red spot on top of those colors and it's not blood. Very weird.


----------

